
Show HN: Hospice.io – Vagrant configurations generator - inossidabile
http://hospice.io/
======
themgt
I'm not sure what connotations you were going for with the word "hospice", but
I'd really suggest choosing a different name.

~~~
benatkin
To me the name is so bad that even after the name changes I might prefer to
use something else, all other things being close to equal.

~~~
hendi_
Yeah...

Seems they're from Russia, so no native English speaker. Neither am I, and
when I've first seen the site's name I've looked it up, found one of its
possible meanings (backpackers' hostel) and liked the link to a vagrant.

~~~
Notre1
You made me curious, and it seems that the words original (English) meaning
was a "rest house for travelers" (From the French "hospice," which is from the
Latin word "hospes, that also brings us the English "hospitality.) It is
interesting how the meaning of words, especially English ones, can morph so.

But, yeah, anyway I would suggest changing the name. My first thought was of
death, and it was really only a morbid fascination that caused me to click on
the link.

------
patja
Very cool. Django and the associated stuff (south, virtualenv, etc) would be a
nice addition.

~~~
legutierr
Yes. Also adding mercurial as a vcs option would be great.

------
mtrimpe
Love it. Where can I find the source code for this nifty little utility so
that I can add JVM/Clojure support?

~~~
inossidabile
<http://github.com/aderyabin/hospice>

------
davidjhall
Why the Ruby dependency for creating cookbooks? I don't prefer installing
frameworks I'm not using as add-ons for another product - can vagrant do the
extras?

~~~
xaritas
Well, Vagrant provides a hook for different provisioning frameworks. I believe
that Puppet and Chef and officially supported. The project uses Chef, which is
written in ruby and uses ruby-based cookbooks to do its work. So it is pretty
unavoidable. Also, Vagrant is written in Ruby last I checked, so if you are
using Vagrant you already have a Ruby dependency.

Sorry if I've misunderstood.

As an aside, I thought it would be cool to build a service like this, so it's
great that somebody did it. However the name definitely has the wrong
connotation.

~~~
davidjhall
>>Vagrant is written in Ruby

Well, so it is. I'll sit down now.

I tried to run gems (and ruby) from the command line, but it was local to the
/embedded directory (on Windows) so not part of the path.

~~~
inossidabile
We are waiting for 1.2.0 Vagrant release to make use of the librarian plugin.
Vagrant self-installer will solve Windows issue. It contains several tiny bugs
atm unfortunately :(

------
vidyesh
I just started using Vagrant. Can anyone recommend me any guide or tips?

This configuration generator looks like a very nice way to skip all the
intitial setup, which looks confusing for a new Vagrant user.

~~~
nazka
A tip: use it with VMWare Fusion and not VirtualBox. It is the best.

Sorry I don't have any tutorial but it is not so hard to use.

~~~
misnome
Really? This is possible without paying more than the cost of VMWare Fusion?

I'd love to switch to fusion (which would necessitate buying it), but I'm not
going to pay more than the cost of fusion for the provider adapter for
vagrant. Are there any free/open source ones about yet?

~~~
nazka
Because it works better. Less crash, freeze... And VMWare Fusion is product of
VMWare so there is no other way to have it for free. But anyway it is not that
much.

------
chrismealy
I'm new to both vagrant and chef, so this looks pretty useful for me . I
selected rvm but it looks like it used rbenv, but I might be wrong. Also, the
name really stinks.

------
ninetax
Any chance you could add salt stack generation as well?

~~~
extesy
It is usually more effective to create issues in GitHub repo, so I have
created one for you: <https://github.com/aderyabin/hospice/issues/11>

~~~
ninetax
Thanks! I was just thinking the other day about how I preferred when people do
that rather than put requests in comments. Guess I'm just as guilty...

------
jbrooksuk
Any chance you could add Node.js? Perhaps installing bundler would be a good
option too. That way you can get straight into development.

------
human_error
Could you please add lighttpd as well?

------
interg12
terrible name

------
zalew
git, svn, where is mercurial?

~~~
inossidabile
We were only able to add packages that we use ourselves for now. It will take
some time but we are going to expand the list.

------
radiusq
The only thing generated from a hospice is sadness...

